# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Раз словечко. Застольная активация

## Николай Бугаков

*"РАЗ СЛОВЕЧКО" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*

*Творческая студия праздника «НИКА ПЛЮС» представляет новый интерактивный  застольный номер «Раз словечко». Зажгите вместе с публикой под яркую рок-н-ролльную мелодию! Пусть гости почувствуют себя соведущими праздника! Номер возможно применить на любом этапе праздника: как первый тост,  игру для разогрева публики в первом блоке, как финальный тост и т.д.
Номер не требует от ведущих вокальных данных, его можно исполнять просто речитативом.
За 5 минут Вы сможете объединить всех гостей, настроить их на сотрудничество во время программы! 
Творите вместе с публикой! Ярких Вам праздников!

В комплект входит: описание номера, текст, демо версия и минусовка.**

Стоимость номера 300 руб.*

*Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## Dimona

Николай и Наташенька, номер суперский, как мне так и гостям нравиться участвовать в таких номерах где и поздравить можно и фантазию проявить, и в тоже время не упасть в грязь лицом -если не умеешь петь танцевать и чудить. Петь не надо ни мне ни гостям  - и это важно, а в итоге номер музыкальный песенный. МОЛОДЦЫ. Так держать! Люблю вас!!!!

----------


## ВалерияВ

Здравствуйте, Николай. Я оплатила раз словечко, прекрасное далеко и многие лета. Жду с нетерпением!)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте, Николай. Я оплатила раз словечко, прекрасное далеко и многие лета. Жду с нетерпением!)


Здравствуйте, Валерия! Ссылки выслал в личку. Встречайте! :Smile3:

----------


## ulchick

> Здравствуйте, Валерия! Ссылки выслал в личку. Встречайте!


Хочу приобрести вашу игрушку

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Хочу приобрести вашу игрушку


Здравствуйте, Юлия! Реквизиты для оплаты выложены здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524502
Обратите внимание на 20% праздничную скидку. После оплаты отпишитесь мне в личку

----------


## ЕленК

Николай, особая благодарность за возможность оригинально поздравить именинников.Все как нужно:включаются все гости, не затянуто, музыкально, а главное непредсказуемо, что еще пожелают, когда все основные и привычные слова сказаны.Интрига до конца.Вещь классная, уже в работе постоянно.Советовала бы всем приобрести, не пожалеете. Спасибо, и надеюсь на дальнейшее знакомство с вашим творчеством.С ув.Елена

----------

Николай Бугаков (15.04.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв! Согласен с Вами - этот номер проходит живо и с элементами интриги. Гости могут нажелать такого, что в зале стоит хохот, а воспоминание о пожелании вызывает улыбку :Grin:  В последнее время часто используем "Раз словечко" после блока "Добавим кача!" После эффектного появления ведущего и его пожеланий очень органично вписываются пожелания гостей, причем, в такой оригинальной форме. Взаимно надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество и желаю отличных праздников! :Victory:

----------

